
Why is Ask HN limited to 15 posts per page? - cmstoken
Why is it limited to 15 and no pagination? I like going through old Ask HN posts and I&#x27;m sure plenty of people do as well.<p>Also having 30 items per page makes more sense than just 15.<p>Can we please have the old system back?
======
dang
Let's see what we can do.

Edit: the /ask page has some minimal quality filters and, as far as I can
tell, there have simply been few posts lately that pass those filters. So this
isn't a change in the software, it's a drought of content. I wonder why.

I'll check tomorrow if we can make the stories go back further. They're
ranked, so it's not as easy as just ordering them by date. In the meantime,
sorry you're not getting enough to read!

Edit 2: Ok, we updated the page to show more Ask HNs. Hope this helps a bit.
We also have some ideas for expanding the content further that we'll look
into.

~~~
brudgers
Ask HN has always been 'buggy' in the sense it would throw up a page full of
very old results from time to time.

Maybe the quality filter is running more frequently now?

~~~
dang
Oh you're right. With your reminder and in the light of day, I realize what's
happening: we're no longer including stories that would happen to get cached
in RAM over time.

We'll try to fix this so more stories show up.

~~~
brudgers
And there I was speculating that the behavior is a feature.

------
brudgers
I like going through them to, but there have been a lot of marginal quality
questions typically...and questions that aren't questions and attempts at
growth hacking. The quality is more consistent in the new format at the
expense of quantity.

